# A note to Uncle Bob



## LPBeier (Jun 8, 2009)

Dear Uncle Bob, 
Just wanted you to know that the 130 heart shaped peppermint patties I made for wedding number 1 were a huge hit.  I am telling you this because I know how much you like peppermint patties.  The good part of this is that another 30 of them didn't turn out well enough to serve and are sitting in my freezer.

So, if you are willing to do a trade for some chied fricken, biscuits and any other fixens, I would be more than happy to offload these slightly flawed beauties.  I might even throw in some chocolate coated strawberries and raspberry nanaimo bars as long as you promise not to eat it all at once and get your blood sugar all up in arms! 

We got a deal?  Where do you want to meet for the big trade?

(For those of you who are wondering why I am not doing this as a PM, well it is more fun this way )


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmmm...can I get in on this?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

Both of you 'Meet Me in Montana'....We'll go camping on the Powder River...Be prepared to bait your own hook, clean fish, and cook cornbread!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 8, 2009)

Uhhhh...I'll do the cornbread, but I've never been fishing in my life. The "bait" might end up being bits of my flesh! 

I'm about 8 hours from Montana. I'll set up camp shall I?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey I can bait and clean with the best of them!  At 6 years old I used to out fish everyone at a little lake in Northern Saskatchewan and fish innerds don't scare me at all!

Just have lots of ice for those peppermints and strawberries!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 8, 2009)

LPBEIER said:
			
		

> Just have lots of ice for those peppermints and strawberries!



........and Miss Alix's beer....


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 8, 2009)

So, Uncle Bob, if we are bringing dessert, cornbread, doing the fishing, and cleaning, what is your contribution may I ask?


----------



## Constance (Jun 8, 2009)

I can clean a bluegill or crappie with the best of them, but I don't fillet the little things. I cut off the head, gut'em and scale'em, wash and dip in Zatarains or other good coating...once.
Kim fries them in Calpholon skillet in just enough hot (350) peanut oil to cover, and then we dive in. I love to crunch the crispy little tail. Then I use my fingers to strip off the top meat and eat it, and then lift out the bones in one piece. 
My grandma and I used to have a contest as to who could pile up the biggest hill of bones on their plate. 
Grandma always won.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 8, 2009)

chied fricken? did you drink his bourbon?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 9, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> So, Uncle Bob, if we are bringing dessert, cornbread, doing the fishing, and cleaning, what is your contribution may I ask?



The sheer pleasure of my company!!!!!



			
				Constance said:
			
		

> I can clean a bluegill or crappie with the best of them, but I don't fillet the little things. I cut off the head, gut'em and scale'em, wash and dip in Zatarains or other good coating...once.



I agree Miss Connie...Don't see the point of filleting the bluegills, chinquapins, etc....I have BIL that does, and he just ruins the fish...throws the best part away...I prefer bone-in fish most of the time for better flavor. I have caught some Crappie "slabs" (2 + lbs.)that the only way you could get them in the pan was to fillet or cut up somehow...Good eats for sure!!!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you really eat something called "crappie"??? I tend to avoid that stuff myself.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 9, 2009)

Alix said:


> Do you really eat something called "crappie"??? I tend to avoid that stuff myself.



 Yes!!!! I love "Crop-Pea" 

Maybe you will like this one (name) mo-betta......Sac-a-lait


----------



## Dove (Jun 10, 2009)

*chinquapins?   Is that really a fish? there was a little town by that name in N.C. not far from Camp Lejeune N.C. ( Jacksonville) *


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> chied fricken? did you drink his bourbon?



No, but I wouldn't mind some. 

OK Uncle B, you bring your wonderful self, some chied fricken (his words, msmofet, not mine LOL) AND enough bourbon to share and it is a deal.  Sounds like we have a a crowd coming.  Guess I better dip some more peppermints.

Alix, can you make sure you get us a campsite that accepts dogs?  Violet and Joie are all packed and ready for the trip and I really don't have the heart to disappoint them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

Dove said:


> *chinquapins?   Is that really a fish? there was a little town by that name in N.C. not far from Camp Lejeune N.C. ( Jacksonville) *



Yep really a fish! Very popular fish in the South. They run a lot larger than Bluegills for example, good fighters, and very tasty. I think the correct name is Red Ear...but names like Chinquapin -- Shell Cracker -- Stump knocker -- as well as Mason, Tupleo, Yellow, and Mongrel Bream are sometimes heard...
Fun to catch and eat by any name!!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> OK Uncle B, you bring your wonderful self, some chied fricken (his words, msmofet, not mine LOL) AND enough bourbon to share and it is a deal. Sounds like we have a a crowd coming. Guess I better dip some more peppermints.



Okiie Dokie.... I Will bring at least a 1/2 gallon of the good stuff (per person) The Chied Fricken we'll do on the river bank the first night...After that -- y'all get ready to clean fish and cook corn bread!!!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 10, 2009)

A Chinquapin is also a kind of oak tree with sweet acorns.

I will bring salsa, and conduct the nature programs.


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2009)

Alrighty, got one at Glacier National Park for us all. (I booked a whole block just in case this party gets out of hand) So, theres fishing and we can even paddle across the line so all you southern folks can say you've been to Canada.  We can go visit Waterton. They accept dogs (but warn you they are bear bait). 

Since you guys seem to have taken care of most of the essentials I'm not sure what I should bring. How about a bunch of appys and dips etc?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:
			
		

> I will bring salsa, and conduct the nature programs.



If Kitchenelf sees this she's gonna think "nature programs" is skinny dipping in da river!


----------



## Alix (Jun 10, 2009)

As long as she brings along some of the wine she has lying around I'm good with the skinny dipping. Gotta say though... they don't call it Glacier for nothing. EEK!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

Alix said:


> As long as she brings along some of the wine she has lying around I'm good with the skinny dipping. Gotta say though... they don't call it Glacier for nothing. EEK!



 However we'll be in SE Montana on the Powder River...remember?
The weather will be beautiful this time of year.....


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

are yall for real? our road trip vacation starts at the end of june. should we head for montana?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> are yall for real? our road trip vacation starts at the end of june. should we head for montana?



If ya like cleaning fish, cooking cornbread, drinking bourbon/wine and skinny dipping...then Head out for the big sky country of "Montanny"!!!!!! 

If ya don't mind... bring a couple of boxes of worms, and maybe 150 crickets or so...Oh... and anything else ya wanna bring....


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> If ya like cleaning fish, cooking cornbread, drinking bourbon/wine and skinny dipping...then Head out for the big sky country of "Montanny"!!!!!!
> 
> If ya don't mind... bring a couple of boxes of worms, and maybe 150 crickets or so...Oh and anything else ya wanna bring....


i don't do fish but i make a passable cornbread and baking powder biscuits.
 can i bring tequilla? and/or soco?
side story when i went to fla as a kid with my aunt, uncle and her 3 year old son they went fishing in the canal behind the house. my cousin caught a DUCK!! he used bread as bait.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> If ya like cleaning fish, cooking cornbread, drinking bourbon/wine and skinny dipping...then Head out for the big sky country of "Montanny"!!!!!!
> 
> If ya don't mind... bring a couple of boxes of worms, and maybe 150 crickets or so...Oh... and anything else ya wanna bring....



You forgot about dessert, Uncle B, that's what started this whole thing!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

devil's food cake, fruit, cookies yummy


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 10, 2009)

LPBEIER said:
			
		

> You forgot about dessert, Uncle B, that's what started this whole thing!



No-Way I forgot...Here they are per YOUR recipe!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> No-Way I forgot...Here they are per YOUR recipe!!!


please post link to recipe. beautiful rose!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2009)

msmofet said:


> please post link to recipe. beautiful rose!!



Here ya go!  Laurie's Peppermint Patties

I'll bring enough for everyone but we may have to melt the chocolate over the campfire and dip the centres on site!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 10, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Here ya go! Laurie's Peppermint Patties
> 
> I'll bring enough for everyone but we may have to melt the chocolate over the campfire and dip the centres on site!


 thank you


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> If Kitchenelf sees this she's gonna think "nature programs" is skinny dipping in da river!


 
Me????    Really, me?????  

You must be mistaking me for someone else


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Me????  Really, me?????
> 
> You must be mistaking me for someone else
> 
> ...


    .


----------



## msmofet (Jun 11, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> .


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2009)

msmofet said:


>



OOOPS - in my haste I meant to edit, instead I hit "Quote" - oh well.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 11, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> OOOPS - in my haste I meant to edit, instead I hit "Quote" - oh well.


 i was laughing at the small print you added.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Mofet I do hope you will be able to attend this Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza ---- If you could/would...I wish you would drop by and pick up Chef June...I think it would do you ladies good to get out of the big city...out on the "Crick" bank, and get some mud between your toes!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 11, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Mofet I do hope you will be able to attend this Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza ---- If you could/would...I wish you would drop by and pick up Chef June...I think it would do you ladies good to get out of the big city...out on the "Crick" bank, and get some mud between your toes!!!


oh i have had plenty of mud and cow poo between my toes when i was younger!! i have rode horses, camped out "up the country" where the cows from the next farm would break through the fence and leave "presents" for me to find. we had old trailers we slept in but the food was camp fire and we had to bring water. only the parents used the bathroom and poured the water to flush or used the chem toilet, the rest of use went au natural (just had to be careful what you wiped with) we had the #2 trees which was a piece of wood nailed between 2 trees (splinters were a concern LOL), had to make sure we poured lye before we left. i have played in the clay on the banks of rivers, climbed trees, skinny dipped in the res and more.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 11, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Mofet I do hope you will be able to attend this Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza ---- If you could/would...I wish you would drop by and pick up Chef June...I think it would do you ladies good to get out of the big city...out on the "Crick" bank, and get some mud between your toes!!!



Uncle Bob, you continue to amaze me....how a simple exchange of peppermint patties for chied fricken can become a "Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza" in 37 posts! 

I hope you realize though after catering the last two weeks I plan to clean the fish and then put my feet up and enjoy the bourbon and wine and let everyone else wait on me!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 11, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Uncle Bob, you continue to amaze me....how a simple exchange of peppermint patties for chied fricken can become a "Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza" in 37 posts!
> 
> I hope you realize though after catering the last two weeks I plan to clean the fish and then put my feet up and enjoy the bourbon and wine and let everyone else wait on me!



That reminds me....Be sure to bring an inner tube....We may wanna go tubing down the Powder......


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

Dibs on driving the Sea Doo!


----------



## Dove (Jun 12, 2009)

*I think I'll be the Observer and Chaperone of this group...gotta really keep an eye on Elf.   ;-)*


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Dove said:


> *I think I'll be the Observer and Chaperone of this group...gotta really keep an eye on Elf. ;-)*


 why whats she gonna do? btw only one eye?


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

msmofet said:


> why whats she gonna do? btw only one eye?



Pssst! Other eye is on those peppermint patties. Dove is no dummy!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> Pssst! Other eye is on those peppermint patties. Dove is no dummy!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix, you are NOT pulling me in a tube behind a seadoo!  Do you know out here we have a version of "Walk like an Egyptian" called "Drive like an Albertan"?  LOL


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Alix, you are NOT pulling me in a tube behind a seadoo! Do you know out here we have a version of "Walk like an Egyptian" called "Drive like an Albertan"? LOL


 ut oh


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Alix, you are NOT pulling me in a tube behind a seadoo!  Do you know out here we have a version of "Walk like an Egyptian" called "Drive like an Albertan"?  LOL


You don't want to KNOW what we say about Vancouver drivers!! 

And come on! What harm could I do on a Sea Doo??


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> You don't want to KNOW what we say about Vancouver drivers!!
> 
> And come on! What harm could I do on a Sea Doo??



Alix, it is a RIVER, not an OCEAN!


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

A BIG river! What??? You think I can't drive in a straight line? (OK, don't answer that) And I'll have you know I am famous on Windermere lake for my Sea Doo and tubing skills.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

Dove said:


> *I think I'll be the Observer and Chaperone of this group...gotta really keep an eye on Elf.   ;-)*



 Yep!! The way I've got it figured she (KE) would be the ring leader in stirring up twouble and mischief.. with Miss Alix coming in a close second!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yep!! The way I've got it figured she (KE) would be the ring leader in stirring up twouble and mischief.. with Miss Alix coming in a close second!!!


 ahummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:
			
		

> And I'll have you know I am famous on Windermere lake for my Sea Doo and tubing skills.



This is gonna be sooooo much fun! Everybody skinny dipping, and Miss Alix on her Sea Doo zig zagging and cutting do-nuts in da river...Tryin to throw the tube riders off while hanging on for dear life.....Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> This is gonna be sooooo much fun! Everybody skinny dipping, and Miss Alix on her Sea Doo zig zagging and cutting do-nuts in da river...Tryin to throw the tube riders off while hanging on for dear life.....Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!


 i hope the donuts are apple filled!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> This is gonna be sooooo much fun! Everybody skinny dipping, and Miss Alix on her Sea Doo zig zagging and cutting do-nuts in da river...Tryin to throw the tube riders off while hanging on for dear life.....Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!!


Um...is the Powder river glacier fed? Should I bring my wetsuit?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

Msmofet said:
			
		

> ahummmmmmmmmmm



Yeah right!! You've already tipped your hand!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> Um...is the Powder river glacier fed? Should I bring my wetsuit?



No suits allowed.........Any that are found will be ceremoniously burned in da campfire!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yeah right!! You've already tipped your hand!!!


 ut oh whos been telling tales


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> No suits allowed.........


 we will scare the wildlife!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> No suits allowed.........Any that are found will be ceremoniously burned in da campfire!!!



Okay, no suit, but I am covering my leg....not going to sunburn my scar!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, no suit, but I am covering my leg....not going to sunburn my scar!


i am covering my foot which is badly scared from a car accident. and the rest of me to keep everyone from running screaming into the woods! you may scare yogi and boo boo!!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 12, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Mofet I do hope you will be able to attend this Camping/Fishing/etc Extravaganza ---- If you could/would...I wish you would drop by and pick up Chef June...I think it would do you ladies good to get out of the big city...out on the "Crick" bank, and get some mud between your toes!!!


 
I'm just seeing this post or the first time now! 

I can bring 30 pounds of brownies and CCO's (that's Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal's to you...) and I'm very good at rowing a boat. Also cleaning fish (even tho that is not my favorite thing to do ).


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I'm just seeing this post or the first time now!
> 
> I can bring 30 pounds of brownies and CCO's (that's Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal's to you...) and I'm very good at rowing a boat. Also cleaning fish (even tho that is not my favorite thing to do ).


 meet me in jersey and we can car pool it!! LOL us north east gals need to stick together, if a bear comes we can scream at it till it runs away scared!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

hey LP can do you have a copy cat recipe for my fav girl scout cookie - peanut butter patties?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 12, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I'm just seeing this post or the first time now!
> 
> I can bring 30 pounds of brownies and CCO's (that's Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal's to you...) and I'm very good at rowing a boat. Also cleaning fish (even tho that is not my favorite thing to do ).



{{{{{Chef June}}}}} So happy you are coming!!! Bring anything you like...Brownies, and CCO's sound awesome!!! --- Cleaning fish, and cooking cornbread want take up a lot of your time...There will be plenty of time left over to do your favorite things......................


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm REALLY good at hammock swinging...


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Alix said:


> I'm REALLY good at hammock swinging...


 LOL me too


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

oh btw i found copy cats for peanut butter patties AND thin mints!! yummy i can't wait to make them. all i need is chocolate for dipping and mint extract and i'm good to go!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 12, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I'm just seeing this post or the first time now!
> 
> I can bring 30 pounds of brownies and CCO's (that's Chocolate Chunk Oatmeal's to you...) and I'm very good at rowing a boat. Also cleaning fish (even tho that is not my favorite thing to do ).



It's okay, Chef June, I don't mind cleaning the fish but may let you take over if I have to dip more peppermint patties.  Can't wait to try your CCO's.  Maybe we can compare brownie recipes!

MsMofet, I said no suit.....didn't mean I wasn't going to bring a sundress or toga or something  Oh, and glad you found your recipe.  I will bring extra chocolate for dipping - I only use the best and my fireplace is still well stocked (very long story you can ask Barbara L sometime)


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> It's okay, Chef June, I don't mind cleaning the fish but may let you take over if I have to dip more peppermint patties. Can't wait to try your CCO's. Maybe we can compare brownie recipes!
> 
> MsMofet, I said no suit.....didn't mean I wasn't going to bring a sundress or toga or something  Oh, and glad you found your recipe. I will bring extra chocolate for dipping - I only use the best and my fireplace is still well stocked (very long story you can ask Barbara L sometime)


 oops i meant I WILL scare yogi and boo boo!! LOL yummy!! i think i am going to make a batch of each tomorrow night. if i do and if they come out good i will post pics.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 13, 2009)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I only use the best and my fireplace is still well stocked (very long story you can ask Barbara L sometime)



Fireplace stocked with Chocolate???? No! No! That's Fireplace WELL stocked with Chocolate...?????????


----------



## msmofet (Jun 13, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Fireplace stocked with Chocolate???? No! No! That's Fireplace WELL stocked with Chocolate...?????????


 sorry i don't drink well only top shelf!!


----------



## Alix (Jun 13, 2009)

Ya know LP, that fireplace is going to be mighty messy when you "light" all that chocolate cordwood. Heeheehee. 

Hey, anyone bringing waterskis? And did anyone invite Goodweed? He's the resident campfire aficionado.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 13, 2009)

Alix said:


> Ya know LP, that fireplace is going to be mighty messy when you "light" all that chocolate cordwood. Heeheehee.
> 
> Hey, anyone bringing waterskis? And did anyone invite Goodweed? He's the resident campfire aficionado.


 but it will smell nice!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Fireplace stocked with Chocolate???? No! No! That's Fireplace WELL stocked with Chocolate...?????????



Okay, okay...I will explain so that you will all not be afraid to each the peppermint patties! 

In the winter I got an incredible deal from the local "factory" where they produce some very fine chocolate.  I got five 5 pound baking bars of Bittersweet (2), Semisweet (2), Milk and White chocolate.  I needed a safe cool place to keep it.

We have a fireplace in our townhouse that we are not allowed (by law) to use as a fireplace.  It is pristine inside and blocked off.  I wrapped my chocolate in several layers of food grade plastic, stuck it in a garbage bag, put it in an airtight plastic container in another garbage bag and put it in the fireplace.  I checked it often and it was safe and sound.  

After two weddings, it is getting depleted, but still great - while the stuff in my cupboard is looking a little sad from the heat.

Do you still want those peppermints Uncle B?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

Alix said:


> Ya know LP, that fireplace is going to be mighty messy when you "light" all that chocolate cordwood. Heeheehee.
> 
> Hey, anyone bringing waterskis? And did anyone invite Goodweed? He's the resident campfire aficionado.



I will shoot off an engraved invitation to Goodweed right away.

As for water skis, sorry, not my thing.  But I was thinking I might do some kayaking!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, okay...I will explain so that you will all not be afraid to each the peppermint patties!
> 
> In the winter I got an incredible deal from the local "factory" where they produce some very fine chocolate. I got five 5 pound baking bars of Bittersweet (2), Semisweet (2), Milk and White chocolate. I needed a safe cool place to keep it.
> 
> ...


 sure send it to me for quality control testing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Do you still want those peppermints Uncle B?



Brang um on!!! --- We'll wash them down with some 15 year old bourbon


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Brang um on!!! --- We'll wash them down with some 15 year old bourbon


 after they pass my quality assurance test


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yep!! The way I've got it figured she (KE) would be the ring leader in stirring up twouble and mischief.. with Miss Alix coming in a close second!!!



<< Baby picture of me
<<Teenage picture of me
<<25-ish picture of me
<<35-ish picture of me
<<45-ish picture of me
<< Most recent picture of me

UB - again, you MUST be confusing me with someone else.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2009)

Kitchenelf said:
			
		

> UB - again, you MUST be confusing me with someone else.




Nope... I'd recognize ya (  ) anywhere!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Nope... I'd recognize ya (  ) anywhere!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2009)

msmofet said:


> after they pass my quality assurance test



I betcha they will....Anyway, the plan is to have ya so full of White Zin, you want know if they are Miss Laurie's peppermint pates, or Oreo's


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I betcha they will....Anyway, the plan is to have ya so full of White Zin, you want know if they are Miss Laurie's peppermint pates, or Oreo's


 ooooooooooo yummy but i like tequilla shots white zin back sweetie.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

msmofet said:


> ooooooooooo yummy but i like tequilla shots white zin back sweetie.



I'm there with you on the tequila shots, MM, and I have plenty of lemons and limes in my fridge.  Do you want to bring the salt?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> I betcha they will....Anyway, the plan is to have ya so full of White Zin, you want know if they are Miss Laurie's peppermint pates, or Oreo's



So that's your plan.....get everyone drunk so you can do a slight of hand trick to get all the peppermint patties for yourself!  Just ask and I will make you as many as you want.....I still have 300 centres ready for chocolate so there are enough to go around!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I'm there with you on the tequila shots, MM, and I have plenty of lemons and limes in my fridge. Do you want to bring the salt?


oops i don't use training wheels, sorry. i just shoot it and do the shiver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on the first one after that i'm fine!! LOL i love lime and salt on my rita's though. (funny i love salt but not with tequilla shots). i prefer *Cabo Wabo* 

do you have a preference? (sorry i couldn't find a smaller pic that you wouldn't need a magnifying glass to see LOL)


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> So that's your plan.....get everyone drunk so you can do a slight of hand trick to get all the peppermint patties for yourself! Just ask and I will make you as many as you want.....I still have 300 centres ready for chocolate so there are enough to go around!


 well we won't have to worry about bad breathe when we play spin the bottle!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

msmofet said:


> oops i don't use training wheels, sorry. i just shoot it and do the shiver
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I like my shooters neat myself. Just thought I would through in the salt/lemon thing in there. In my University days I was a Cuervo fan, but your pick looks pretty decent. Send me a bottle to sample and I promise you those peppermint patties for quality control will be in the return post along with the empty bottle (do you get refunds on returns as we do here?).


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jun 14, 2009)

Alix said:


> Hmmmm...can I get in on this?


LOL!   That is what I was going to ask.

I haven't read through the whole thread, but I would love some inside info on how to get some of LP's goodies!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 14, 2009)

Vanilla Bean said:


> LOL!   That is what I was going to ask.
> 
> I haven't read through the whole thread, but I would love some inside info on how to get some of LP's goodies!



Oh, VB, you HAVE to read through - the real goodies are the posts themselves and the best way to get in on the fun is to join our little party on the river.  There's going to be lots of good food and entertainment.  I think you will even find the link to the recipe somewhere too!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, VB, you HAVE to read through - the real goodies are the posts themselves and the best way to get in on the fun is to join our little party on the river. There's going to be lots of good food and entertainment. I think you will even find the link to the recipe somewhere too!


whooooooooooooooo hooooooooooo lets sea doooooooooo!!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Actually, I like my shooters neat myself. Just thought I would through in the salt/lemon thing in there. In my University days I was a Cuervo fan, but your pick looks pretty decent. Send me a bottle to sample and I promise you those peppermint patties for quality control will be in the return post along with the empty bottle (do you get refunds on returns as we do here?).


 
Cabo Wabo Blue agave tequila from Mexico produced by rock musician *Sammy Hagar*.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

*¿ǝɹǝɥ ǝƃuɐɹʇs sı ƃuıɥʇǝɯos ʞuıɥʇ ǝsןǝ ǝuoʎuɐ sǝop *

*¡¡sǝıʇʇɐd ʇuıɯɹǝddǝd ǝɥʇ ʞɔǝɥɔ ʞɔınb .uoqɹnoq ǝɯos ǝɯ pǝddıןs qoq ǝןɔun ʞuıɥʇ ı*


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

msmofet said:


> *¿ǝɹǝɥ ǝƃuɐɹʇs sı ƃuıɥʇǝɯos ʞuıɥʇ ǝsןǝ ǝuoʎuɐ sǝop *
> 
> *¡¡sǝıʇʇɐd ʇuıɯɹǝddǝd ǝɥʇ ʞɔǝɥɔ ʞɔınb .uoqɹnoq ǝɯos ǝɯ pǝddıןs qoq ǝןɔun ʞuıɥʇ ı*



  Nope - it looks normal to me!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Nope - it looks normal to me!


 oh ok


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

msmofet said:


> oh ok



Quit standing on your head when you type!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 14, 2009)

I hear "shine" and blackberry wine will do that to you........


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Quit standing on your head when you type!








 did anyone check the peppermint patties?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 14, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Blackberry and plum are the best.......I've heard anyway   We call it "brandy" around here!!   Make sure you shake it and light it...small bubbles and a blue flame...you're good to go........well, that's what I've heard.
> 
> Um - I just checked the peppermint patties.  Do peppermint patties usually come in 151 proof?


    .


----------



## msmofet (Jun 14, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Blackberry and plum are the best.......I've heard anyway
> 
> Um - I just checked the peppermint patties. Do peppermint patties usually come in 151 proof?


ummmmmmmmmm no i drank the 151.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 15, 2009)

I guarantee that my peppermint patties contain no alcohol whatsoever. I take no responsiblity for what you wash them down with


----------



## msmofet (Jun 15, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> I guarantee that my peppermint patties contain no alcohol whatsoever. I take no responsiblity for what you wash them down with


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm have we set a date yet? i can hear the mints melting!!

or is that bob sneaking into the stash?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2009)

msmofet said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm have we set a date yet? i can hear the mints melting!!
> 
> or is that bob sneaking into the stash?



Must be the mints melting................................

No date as of today....I hope it's soon....I wanna go swimming in the Powder.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2009)

My last wedding is the 11th so I am free any time after that.  But just so you know, the peppermint patties are safe and sound...I have my diabetic Dad and lactose/gluten intolerant DH guarding them.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> My last wedding is the 11th so I am free any time after that. But just so you know, the peppermint patties are safe and sound...I have my diabetic Dad and lactose/gluten intolerant DH guarding them.


got all the bases covered huh? are they unbribeable?

i have put in alot of miles this week and my poor body is tired!! check out this *thread* to see where i a have been. the hot tubs at 2 hotels felt good after a day of driving.


----------



## Alix (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm SOOOOO ready for a vacation but I really don't think I'm getting one til August. Can you wait for me til then? Or maybe you should just start out and I'll catch up.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 4, 2009)

Do you want me to leave you a trail of peppermint patties so you can find us?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 4, 2009)

Alix said:


> I'm SOOOOO ready for a vacation but I really don't think I'm getting one til August. Can you wait for me til then? Or maybe you should just start out and I'll catch up.



I am sooooooooooooo ready too!! The temperatures here are 100*+ and have been for what seems like forever...So dry....No rain.  The cool water of the Powder is calling to me....I'm willing to wait for ya Miss Alix.....We'll race to the water together....What a sight it will be!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 4, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> Do you want me to leave you a trail of peppermint patties so you can find us?



 

Yep just follow the 'Pepper Mint Trail' south to the Powder River in Montana


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

Uncle Bob said:


> Yep just follow the 'Pepper Mint Trail' south to the Powder River in Montana


 ummmmmmmmmmmm  you gonna leave a scat trail? i know you not gonna waste the mints!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

where are y'all?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 18, 2009)

msmofet said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmm  you gonna leave a scat trail? i know you not gonna waste the mints!!



It's okay MsM, I have over 300 of them left!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

LPBeier said:


> It's okay MsM, I have over 300 of them left!


 coooooooooooooooooooooool mint!!


----------

